# a flash game



## iMav (Aug 2, 2006)

guyz try this game really fun ... based on mika singh and rakhi sawant ... *Go Here*


----------



## Venom (Aug 2, 2006)

Who are they ?


----------



## The CyberShot (Aug 3, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> guyz try this game really fun ... based on mika singh and rakhi sawant ... *Go Here*



Yeah, i had already visited it. It's good a one allright. But it's kinda boring after some time. Just kiss, kiss, sneak away from "Indian Paparazzi" and nothing more.
You would be tempted to play more if they had different levels. Miniclip's a far lot better than Games2Win.

P.S. And the monkey just pisses me off.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 4, 2006)

omg! i kissed Rockey scored 104!!!!!!!!!!
Kiss Na Rockey Meri Jaannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 4, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> Who are they ?



LOL


----------

